

OpSci: Against close-source publishing - delinquentme
https://github.com/delinquentme/OpSci

======
delinquentme
This seems like a timely subject. I've not the guts to take this as far as
other individuals, however this code base will get you as close to these
locked down papers as is legal without a subscription, including the referrer
links to the paywall routing. And Proof:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtOqyz8P_fJ0dHN...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtOqyz8P_fJ0dHNKUmh4UGxsa1hVdXBKVmd3Zy0yc3c#gid=0)

